# Do all new toasters smell bad when first used?



## Barcino

Ok random question if there ever was one but... my trusty toaster died and I purchased a new cuisinart from Costco. I went to plug it in and make some toast and OMGoodness it reeked like chemicals burning. My nose is sensitive because I am 11 weeks pg. but still I would have easily smelled that had I not been.

My husband claims ALL toasters would smell... I am taking the sucker back but is this true? Are all toasters stinky like that at first? GAG!
Dang it I would really like to have a toaster but I dont think I can deal with the stink.

I guess I might get another and let my husband deal with the smell until it goes away? But really do I feel great about eating bread from a stinky toaster


----------



## bellabear

I'm pretty sure mine did at first...I think they tell you that in the manual.


----------



## shaywyn

All the ones I have owned over the years have had that smell when new. I would not eat the first batch of toast. It usually went away after just a couple of uses. You can always toast bread in the oven if you have to. The trick is not to let it burn.







:


----------



## Barcino

Thank you! I guess my hubby was right














:


----------

